
Learn to Fly by Crashing - robertothais
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05588v1
======
danielvf
This is awesome!

> We build a drone whose sole purpose is to crash into objects: it samples
> naive trajectories and crashes into random objects. We crash our drone
> 11,500 times to create one of the biggest UAV crash dataset. This dataset
> captures the different ways in which a UAV can crash.

